# Creamed Cinnamon Honey pricing input



## J&J (Sep 6, 2008)

Hi all,

Made up some creamed cinnmon honey, it is packed in plastic containers at 11oz net wt each. Looking for input on pricing, currently selling honey 10.00 per lb in glass bottles...thanks for any input...Jack


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

We retail all our creamed flavored honey in a 12 oz hex jar for $7, but we only sell for $8 a lb.


----------



## J&J (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks, been too busy doing bee's with little honey to market, first year we are starting to push some honey out for sale...Jack


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

Ok so how does one go about making creamed honey every video I've watched suggests mixing one pound of creamed honey purchased from the store to 10 lbs of raw honey , but how do they get the creamed honey at the store to begin with how would you do this with only using honey your bees produced ?


----------



## sc-bee (May 10, 2005)

First let me say I have never made any but considered. A lot of folks make products by spinning or whipping that are actually not creamed honey. Adding the store bought creamed honey above you listed is the seeding part of the method to help acheive the right cryatal size. Later you can use your own creamed honey as seed.

Here is a link to the dyce method: may be easier methods out there.

http://www.masterbeekeeper.org/dyce/creamhoney.htm


----------

